# Ok, blunt question - privacy rules?



## Butterfly89

I'm gonna be completely outspoken here. :blush: This is hypothetical since we aren't facing this issue yet, but I've been talking with my friend and she was saying how she misses privacy but she will wear undies and a bra around her DS who is 4. Not lacy sheer ones obviously, lol, but undies. I'm not sure how I feel about that. OH and I like to wear underwear to bed, sometimes less in the hot, hot summer. We aren't weird nudists or anything, LOL. It's just comfy. Obviously with LOs that are too young to be wandering out of their rooms randomly anyway, this isn't really an issue. But what about when they get to an age past baby gates and monitors?

But basically as I see it, there's a few options:

1) Keep the door closed and have a discussion with your LO once they are 3/4 years old that this is mommy and daddy's room and you need to knock before you come in... But I could easily see this failing! What if someone kicked off their blankets? :S I remember walking in on my dad once in the shower and I was TRAUMATISED. Maybe this is because nudity was such a big taboo in my family and we were taught it was kind of shameful and weird? I think it'd be weird to all walk around naked like monkeys, but I mean... if a kid walked in, do you think it'd traumatise them if you taught them healthy things like your body is your body, its no big deal, its just not appropriate in public, safety, etc etc... but not overly weird about nudity?

or 2) Get a lock for our bedroom door at night? Is this even safe? I would worry that LO could have a nightmare and want to come in and be comforted, but the door would be locked and we might not hear through it. Do you think it'd be weird to have a lock on our door at night and maybe like an inside doorbell LO could use if he needed help? Is this crazy? LOL

I do know I want our room to be our room. LOs will sleep in their own beds, not ours and learn that if we invite them in, like to watch movies or hang out in the room during the day then that's ok, but to respect it is mommy and daddy's space, etc. That way we can keep it a private, adult place which I think is beneficial to a relationship in many ways! And it's nice to have a room without toys all over lol.

or 3) Just wear pajamas to bed like a normal person, ffs. This is the simplest option, haha.

The other thing I was thinking is maybe putting bells on the door so if the door does open, we get a warning and can throw something on. This is more of an issue for OH than me I think since I don't mind wearing -something- to bed at least, but he gets overheated a lot. 

And yes, I really do overthink things, LOL. But what do you guys think? What are healthy boundaries to teach kids about things like appropriate nakedness/being in undies... The last thing I would wanna do is scar my child for life. I'm naturally a very, very shy person (I guess partly because of how I was raised) so I'm never sure if I'm -too- worried about this kind of thing. 

I want my child to be safe and understand boundaries and privacy, but at the same time, don't want him to be ashamed of himself or weirded out by anatomy. Like I think art books (like old renaissance paintings, not weird nude art photos or something lol) are just fine. But I don't know what the cultural norm is for bedroom privacy. I want to keep that healthy intimate relationship with my OH too, whenever time permits LOL. But I don't ever want to damage my child by being too obvious/open about it.. I think that's weird when people are too free about it.


----------



## Erised

I was always against being naked in front of the little one, but once I had her things changed. When they wake several times a night, you don't get dressed each time to go and see them.

I sleep in the nude, and do go in to her room at night nude to settle her back down. In the morning she joins us for some cuddles (she stays on top of the blanket), and I get dressed before we go downstairs.

DH hates being nude in front of her, so he'll hide under the blanket until he can get some underpants. He doesn't mind being in front of her when he's wearing those though. 

I'm not sure when it will change and I'll feel like I need to cover up. Doubt it will be any time soon, probably when she feels it's time herself. If children grow up seeing their parents semi-naked daily they won't see it as weird or get traumatised by it. I know my dad used to always walk around in his underpants until he got a shower in the morning, and it never bothered me until I hit my teen years. I simply knew when to look away then though, made the choice myself not to see it any more.


----------



## JASMAK

I have an 8 year old son and he still will walk in on me peeing, or changing. I don't make it a big deal, and he doesn't even notice. Honestly, your house, your rules. I don't think I want my kids walking around naked (and they don't) and there is rules about the kids getting dressed in their rooms etc....but when it comes to mom...I mean, *I* like the privacy, but my son, honestly, doesn't bat an eye. I sleep in a t-shirt and panties...and i have no problem snuggling my kids in bed if they crawl in..I won't put more on. For me, that's fine. But, do what feels right to you.


----------



## JASMAK

Also, as far as my girls, I don't think it will ever be an issue. I used to be in swim club and a lifeguard where we all showered together, naked. It's no big deal to me for the same sex.


----------



## chichestermum

i sleep in panties and tshirt and i dont get dressed to see DD or when she comes into us in the morning, its never occured (sp?) to me to do so. 
I think children should grow up thinking that they dont need to be fully covered up around family. I mean im coomfortable walking around in panties and tshirt so why should i stop my DD from doing so? 
i dress her downstairs and if she chooses to get dressed herself then she brings her clothes down too, i think when she starts deciding to get dressed in her bedroom then i shall ask her if she would feel more comfortable if i dressed before coming down or putting on a dressing gown etc, tho by the time she chooses to dress in her room i probably wont need to go in and check on her in the night or rush down of a morning to make her breakfast etc she will be able to wait a while so it probably wont end up being that much of a problem.
my OH always wears pants and he doesnt mind her seeing him in them xx


----------



## RachA

I wear something to bed, mainly because i'm paranoid of there being a fire or something and not having time to put clothes on before leaving the house lol.
I will however go to the toilet and have a bath and allow my 4year old to see me. I am starting to get to the point that i want to put restrictions on what he sees though.

Bedroom wise we allow ours in with us in a morning but we do tell DS that if the bedroom door is shut he is not allowed in.

I don't think we should be too paranoid about wearing what we want around our own house but i couldn't go to the extreme that my sil is like. She will wander around my inlaws house wearing her panties and bra - whilst they are not exactly crotchless or the like they are fairly revealing and i'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## freckleonear

Hubby and I both sleep naked and the children often see us use the bathroom, bathe or get dressed. The children regularly wander around the house naked. We have no plans to change that until they start to show signs that they need some more privacy. I think for children not to see nudity at all and to view your body as something to be ashamed of could be quite damaging in the long run for them.


----------



## 17thy

freckleonear said:


> Hubby and I both sleep naked and the children often see us use the bathroom, bathe or get dressed. The children regularly wander around the house naked. We have no plans to change that until they start to show signs that they need some more privacy. I think for children not to see nudity at all and to view your body as something to be ashamed of could be quite damaging in the long run for them.

^I completely agree


----------



## TattiesMum

freckleonear said:


> Hubby and I both sleep naked and the children often see us use the bathroom, bathe or get dressed. The children regularly wander around the house naked. We have no plans to change that until they start to show signs that they need some more privacy. I think for children not to see nudity at all and to view your body as something to be ashamed of could be quite damaging in the long run for them.

I'm the same - I always sleep naked and the children grew up seeing me wander around upstairs with no clothes on. My DH does always wear boxers in bed and puts on a dressing gown when he leaves the bedroom - but he is their step dad so it's more appropriate that he does.

It was always a pain when the kids had friends sleep over and I had to remember to put something on before I left the bedroom :haha:

To be honest I still do it now :blush: and my son is 18 and still living at home ... he has never said anything (and he's not backwards in coming forwards if something is on his mind) so I guess he just regards it as normal. He wanders around upstairs himself in just underpants, much as my eldest daughter does when she is home.

Tattie is a bit more modest for herself, but even she (like all of my kids) gets really peeved if I lock the bathroom door - they all think nothing of coming in and chatting to me if I'm on the loo or in the bath and get ratty if they don't have instant access to me LOL

I think it's healthy that they can regard bodies as being natural and just ... well, bodies, rather than as being sexual if that makes sense :thumbup:


----------



## lesleyann

Not really thought about this but Oh will still get in the bath with kyle as I do sometimes, When I go and open his stairgate for him in the morning im normally in a pair or lace frenchies, he has come into the bathroom with my while I was still having PP bleeding that was fun to err explain that mummy has special stickers in her pants now when ever we are in the bathroom together while im on the toilet he trys to looks for my sticker we are working on fixing that one lol that its rude to look for things like that etc 

Oh does not feel comfy dealing with the kids naked apart from bathtime/showetime he does not liek to hold Lexi if he is only in a towel where as after a joint shower me and Lexi will have nakie cuddles under a towel together to keep her warm as she loves skin to skin.

I guess ill stop when kyle goes "OMG mum put your bloody boobs away!!"


----------



## Nibblenic

Me and Oh sleep naked. We allow lo to wander in and out when we;re using the bathroom, shower or getting changed. Even though its rare now Oh will still get in the bath with her if he is asked to. 

I think it is important for your children to see you naked and being comfortable being naked. It is pretty likely that their naked body will look similar to yours. If they see you being comfortable in your own skin it can only encourage them to feel the same about their body. 

I saw my mum and nan (we lived together) naked, in baths/showers/changing. We all have very similar bodies. I think it is because of seeing them comfortable in their skin, that I feel the same way.

Could you imagine if the first exposure you children had to nudity was a airbrushed falsely enhanced model. Then they would think that normal. :wacko: I dont think that would be healthy at all.


----------



## Lightworker

Wow..never really thought of it TBH

I bathe with my girls, walk around naked if I am in the process of getting dressed/finding clothes. They talk to me while I am on the toilet (really, we don't know the meaning of "privacy" in our house)...

I don't make an issue of what can or can't be seen... this is our human bodies...


----------



## smelly07

Lightworker said:


> Wow..never really thought of it TBH
> 
> I bathe with my girls, walk around naked if I am in the process of getting dressed/finding clothes. They talk to me while I am on the toilet (really, we don't know the meaning of "privacy" in our house)...
> 
> I don't make an issue of what can or can't be seen... this is our human bodies...

 
exactly This ^^^^^^^...............privacy and children dont usually go hand in hand LOL.


----------



## Sam Pearson

We aren't unnecessarily nude but none of us have any problem being naked in front of each other. Currently living in the house are OH, myself, 21yo, 11yo, 7yo and 5yo. My MIL and FIL is also unfussed and when she visits we carry on as usual and if we find a deserted beach we might skinny dip. We all sleep nude and OH an dI sleep nude with our younger kids. We often share showers and baths or we might just tell the person in the shower not to bother turning the water off and one jumps out as another jumps in (it takes ages to get the temp just right with our dodgey shower). We are quite comfortable walking naked through the house to fetch clothes. We often just wear underwear if it's a heat wave (bra and boy leg undies for the girls and boxers for the boys). Teenage son's girlfriend visits and she is a bit more modest so we adjust our behaviour out of respect for her. I live in a bikini at home throughout summer and so do my kids. It's just a non issue. We don't find our naked bodies rude and our kids have no problem seeing us naked but they prefer not to see other people naked aside from their friends of the same sex. I think it's healthy for our kids to see naked as natural and to see what normal older bodies look like from the grandparents down to the babies. We don't require our kids wear any clothes until they are around 4yo except out of the house (we EC and it's bloody hot here in Summer). I love that my girls are completely comfortable if their Dad and brother see them naked or if they see them naked. They are comfortable in their skins. Having said that our youngest did instruct Dad to put some pants on one day...she herself was starkers but as I explained to OH it was a height issue in that his crotch was right in her face. I do try to have privacy in the loo but with under 4yo it doesn't happen. It's how my babies first learned about menstruation. They are cool with that, too, and have no problem talking about it openly.


----------



## Vickie

There really aren't any rules in our house (though my mom is absolutely appalled by this :rofl:)

We don't necessarily walk around without clothes on but we do get dressed/undressed (both my husband and I) in front of my daughter, walk to and from the bathroom undressed, and she is in the bathroom with me at least 90% of the time and sometimes will go upstairs to her daddy when he's on the toilet to read to him :haha: (she's in a real mommy phase right now which is why I tend to get followed every single time and he does not). DH also showers with her occasionally (I don't but that's because I'm afraid of slipping in the tub and she moves around A LOT!)


----------



## smelly07

Sam Pearson said:


> We aren't unnecessarily nude but none of us have any problem being naked in front of each other. Currently living in the house are OH, myself, 21yo, 11yo, 7yo and 5yo. My MIL and FIL is also unfussed and when she visits we carry on as usual and if we find a deserted beach we might skinny dip. We all sleep nude and OH an dI sleep nude with our younger kids. We often share showers and baths or we might just tell the person in the shower not to bother turning the water off and one jumps out as another jumps in (it takes ages to get the temp just right with our dodgey shower). We are quite comfortable walking naked through the house to fetch clothes. We often just wear underwear if it's a heat wave (bra and boy leg undies for the girls and boxers for the boys). Teenage son's girlfriend visits and she is a bit more modest so we adjust our behaviour out of respect for her. I live in a bikini at home throughout summer and so do my kids. It's just a non issue. We don't find our naked bodies rude and our kids have no problem seeing us naked but they prefer not to see other people naked aside from their friends of the same sex. I think it's healthy for our kids to see naked as natural and to see what normal older bodies look like from the grandparents down to the babies. We don't require our kids wear any clothes until they are around 4yo except out of the house (we EC and it's bloody hot here in Summer). I love that my girls are completely comfortable if their Dad and brother see them naked or if they see them naked. They are comfortable in their skins. Having said that our youngest did instruct Dad to put some pants on one day...she herself was starkers but as I explained to OH it was a height issue in that his crotch was right in her face. I do try to have privacy in the loo but with under 4yo it doesn't happen.* It's how my babies first learned about menstruation. They are cool with that, too, and have no problem talking about it openly.*



yeah my eldest daughter who is 6 now learnt about this whilst barging in on me in the bathroom.......she doesnt batter an eyelid about it and knows exactly why and how and when it will happen to her and my 2 year old said to me the other day whilst i was getting dressed 'mummy when i'm big i will have boobies like you but not yet mummy when im big' i said 'yep thats right! ........ our bodies and their functions are not made a taboo in our household but we still respect privacy if its asked for x


----------



## Lightworker

oooh..I have a question now...how did you explain menstruation?


----------



## smelly07

well when my daughter walked in on me in the bathroom, she said 'mummy are you alright?' i said 'yeah sure i am just on my period' she then said 'urgh will i get one of those and does it hurt'...........i said 'its something every girl will have usually when they are older and it means that our bodies are ready and can make babies if we want to, it doesnt hurt sometimes your tummy may ache a little though........if i didnt have a period then i wouldnt have you so its a good thing isnt it and she looked at me and smiled and said yes it is. x

pretty good for an on the spot moment i thought! lol x


----------



## leahsbabybump

my kids have seen me fully naked bar pants i dont think its right i walk about with vajayjay out infront of almost 6 year old son oh is same will go fully naked bar boxers


----------



## leahsbabybump

just thought on afetr back reading thread i shared a shower with my son a few times totally forgot he did ask me why i dont have a sparrow (this iswhat he cally his willy lol) i just said girls dont need a sparrow because they sit down to wee didnt now what else to say think he was only 4 at the time he has never questioned it either tbh in the next few years i imagine we will tell him the truth about why we all have differant bits etc i just think hes a bit young for that now


----------



## xashleyx

me and dh dont mind being nakedin front of our kids and its usually when we are away into the bath or getting dressed/undressed, they walk in on us on the toilet or in the bath, i bath with my baby, we dont have privacy in our house, well apart from my daughter wanting privacy when she poo's and wants the door closed, otherwise she wont do it :haha:


----------



## morri

I havent got kids, but when I was a kid we used to ran around the house(or in the garden in the summer) naked. Also we as family were also part in a big swimming club which practices nudity, so I didnt have a problem at all with it. It was just natural and you saw baby to very old people fat and slim everything. :)
(We also had a sauna too)


----------



## Sam Pearson

Lightworker said:


> oooh..I have a question now...how did you explain menstruation?

We include it as part of our edcation about the reproductive system.

When they are very little and constantly follow me to the loo and they notice, say around 1yo, they get worried and might say "Mummy owie?" I say "no owie, vagina blood okay".

When they are a bit older, say 2yo, they might notice and say "just bagina blood, it okay" and I"ll start saying "yes, it means no baby this time".

When they are around 4yo I start looking in our Human Body book and it has a section on reproduction. 

They help me do the laundry and see my cloth pads for the "bagina blood".

When I am pregnant I explain that this time there is no vagina blood for the duration of the pregnancy but that there will be a big period when the baby is born.

I can feel myself ovulate and it is quite sharp so I might stop what I am doing and say "ouch" which then requires an explanation and that is when we start to explain about ovulation and back to the Human Body book we go.

Sometimes a friend might have an eptopic pregnancy or similar and I have miscarried and birthed a sleeping baby so as those events arise they learn more.

Sometimes something will come up on a television show about contraception and we then explain that. 

I take a moon day each month on the first day of my cycle if possible and on that day I relax a lot, treat myself to baths and special food, wear special clothes (not very special but extra loose around the tummy) and that teaches my boy and girls to honour the menstrual cycle for the amazing thing that it is.

I also use a menstrual cup and dilute the blood and use it on our garden so they understand about the cycle of life and the nutrients in blood and learn a bit more about gardening then also.

I have done a bit of menstrual blood art which they weren't too keen on but got over their ickiness and now they just take that in their stride.

The only downside to them being so clued in is that they will openly tell people all about it which most adults find a bit disconcerting. They actually know more than some adults about how it all works. My 11yo had to explain to an adult once that eggs aren't fertilised in the uterus but in the fallopian tubes.

I haven't reqached menopause yet but when I do I will share my experience with them just as I have shared my experience with puberty with them.


----------



## Lightworker

@ Smelly and Sam Pearson..thanks for the responses..I was abit taken aback because I was walking around the house and I forgot I was on my period and the tampon string was hanging (yikes..sorry if TMI)..anyway my DD1 asked, and I was speechless..will have to make sure I am ready when she asks next time...x


----------



## JASMAK

That is how my daughter learned about menstruation. It was right after I had Kelana, and was of course on the mother of all mother flows. We were in a public bathroom though, and she yelled "MOM WHY ARE YOU BLEEDING FROM YOUR VAGINA????" I head a little giggle from the stall next to me. I shushed her up...but we talked about it later. Since then, she has come in while I have been on the loo with my period. I tell her about it and she doesn't seem afraid. I have also told my kids about penis', vagina's, how a man puts his penis in the vagina to make a baby and a seed comes out and fertilizes the egg in the woman. If there is no baby, then the woman bleeds. They know alot. I don't think it's ever to young to say the basics. This is our bodies and it is just another function. I did add that God didn't want them to have sex until they were married. LOL...couldn't help it!


----------



## Lightworker

lol thats hilarious..but I feel so reassured about your openness and honesty. I also will say that "no sex before marriage"...before I had the children I always said I would never say that, but now haha...I probably will


----------



## leahsbabybump

no one ever told me about periods i thought i was bloody dying when it came lol i ran to the nurses room at school crying at everything everyone was like omg are you ok are you ok lol i was shaking like a leaf and everything hahaha


----------



## shellie

TattiesMum said:


> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I both sleep naked and the children often see us use the bathroom, bathe or get dressed. The children regularly wander around the house naked. We have no plans to change that until they start to show signs that they need some more privacy. I think for children not to see nudity at all and to view your body as something to be ashamed of could be quite damaging in the long run for them.
> 
> I'm the same - I always sleep naked and the children grew up seeing me wander around upstairs with no clothes on. My DH does always wear boxers in bed and puts on a dressing gown when he leaves the bedroom - but he is their step dad so it's more appropriate that he does.
> 
> It was always a pain when the kids had friends sleep over and I had to remember to put something on before I left the bedroom :haha:
> 
> To be honest I still do it now :blush: and my son is 18 and still living at home ... he has never said anything (and he's not backwards in coming forwards if something is on his mind) so I guess he just regards it as normal. He wanders around upstairs himself in just underpants, much as my eldest daughter does when she is home.
> 
> Tattie is a bit more modest for herself, but even she (like all of my kids) gets really peeved if I lock the bathroom door - they all think nothing of coming in and chatting to me if I'm on the loo or in the bath and get ratty if they don't have instant access to me LOL
> 
> I think it's healthy that they can regard bodies as being natural and just ... well, bodies, rather than as being sexual if that makes sense :thumbup:Click to expand...


^^^^ I agree with all of the above. Although I do wear PJ's in bed, but only because my house is freezing cold! xxx


----------



## Sam Pearson

Lightworker said:


> @ Smelly and Sam Pearson..thanks for the responses..I was abit taken aback because I was walking around the house and I forgot I was on my period and the tampon string was hanging (yikes..sorry if TMI)..anyway my DD1 asked, and I was speechless..will have to make sure I am ready when she asks next time...x

Do be careful with this one. I've known little girls to try to put things in their vaginas copying. 

I used to flat with a friend with a child when I was younger. He found tampons and asked what they were. His Mum panicked and told him they were ear plugs. One day shortly after that conversation he came out of the bathroom with one sticking out of each ear. We completely lost it laughing. That little boy is a grown man now so I"m sure he has learned what they are and where they go.


----------



## Sam Pearson

JASMAK said:


> I have also told my kids about penis', vagina's, how a man puts his penis in the vagina to make a baby and a seed comes out and fertilizes the egg in the woman. If there is no baby, then the woman bleeds.

Knowledge is power as they say.

A bit OT but I was given a very vague and confusing story about the birds and bees from my mother. I decided I'd be very thorough with my boy. So, we had the talk, he was 4yo, I kept it simple but thought I had the bases covered. 

At the end I said "Do you have any questions?" 
He said "Yes, how do you get it off?"
I asked "How do you get what off?"
He said "How do you take your penis off to put it into the woman". 

The poor boy was very relieved that the man's penis remained in situ.


----------



## mommy43

i agree with tattiesmum my kids will come in when im in the bath for a chat n not think twice
i think the more of an issue u make of keeping covered the more of a shock it would be for them to catch u out one day


----------



## WantingABubba

Sam Pearson said:


> Lightworker said:
> 
> 
> oooh..I have a question now...how did you explain menstruation?
> 
> We include it as part of our edcation about the reproductive system.
> 
> When they are very little and constantly follow me to the loo and they notice, say around 1yo, they get worried and might say "Mummy owie?" I say "no owie, vagina blood okay".
> 
> When they are a bit older, say 2yo, they might notice and say "just bagina blood, it okay" and I"ll start saying "yes, it means no baby this time".
> 
> When they are around 4yo I start looking in our Human Body book and it has a section on reproduction.
> 
> They help me do the laundry and see my cloth pads for the "bagina blood".
> 
> When I am pregnant I explain that this time there is no vagina blood for the duration of the pregnancy but that there will be a big period when the baby is born.
> 
> I can feel myself ovulate and it is quite sharp so I might stop what I am doing and say "ouch" which then requires an explanation and that is when we start to explain about ovulation and back to the Human Body book we go.
> 
> Sometimes a friend might have an eptopic pregnancy or similar and I have miscarried and birthed a sleeping baby so as those events arise they learn more.
> 
> Sometimes something will come up on a television show about contraception and we then explain that.
> 
> I take a moon day each month on the first day of my cycle if possible and on that day I relax a lot, treat myself to baths and special food, wear special clothes (not very special but extra loose around the tummy) and that teaches my boy and girls to honour the menstrual cycle for the amazing thing that it is.
> 
> I also use a menstrual cup and dilute the blood and use it on our garden so they understand about the cycle of life and the nutrients in blood and learn a bit more about gardening then also.
> 
> I have done a bit of menstrual blood art which they weren't too keen on but got over their ickiness and now they just take that in their stride.
> 
> The only downside to them being so clued in is that they will openly tell people all about it which most adults find a bit disconcerting. They actually know more than some adults about how it all works. My 11yo had to explain to an adult once that eggs aren't fertilised in the uterus but in the fallopian tubes.
> 
> I haven't reqached menopause yet but when I do I will share my experience with them just as I have shared my experience with puberty with them.Click to expand...

I think this post is BEAUTIFUL!

I think it's amazing that you teach your kids properly about human bodies, and don't make up lies (i.e - bird and the bees or stork stories)

And I think it's amazing that you use your menstual blood to garden!


----------



## Sam Pearson

Thanks WantingABubba. You do need to dilute the blood or you can kill the plants. I just don't mention to our dinner guests one of the ways we add nitrogen to our thriving garden Haha. We also put our hair from our hair brushes or haircuts into the compost which in turn goes on the veggie garden which in turn feeds us most days so it all seems to be a neat circle that works very nicely.


----------



## TattiesMum

Sam Pearson said:


> Knowledge is power as they say.
> 
> A bit OT but I was given a very vague and confusing story about the birds and bees from my mother. I decided I'd be very thorough with my boy. So, we had the talk, he was 4yo, I kept it simple but thought I had the bases covered.
> 
> At the end I said "Do you have any questions?"
> He said "Yes, how do you get it off?"
> I asked "How do you get what off?"
> He said "How do you take your penis off to put it into the woman".
> 
> The poor boy was very relieved that the man's penis remained in situ.

Bless him!

Also a bit OT but a friend of mine was changing her new son's nappy in front of my 2 year old daughter ... Charlotte pointed and asked 'what's that?' - cue an age appropriate discussion about penises and babies.

When I'd finished explaining she looked at me like I had gone mad and said 'I know that Mummy - but what's *that* ' ... she meant the disposable nappy (I used cloth) :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

lol love it (id would of probably done the same i use cloth n often forget not everyone else does) sooo funny


----------



## Sam Pearson

TattiesMum said:


> When I'd finished explaining she looked at me like I had gone mad and said 'I know that Mummy - but what's *that* ' ... she meant the disposable nappy (I used cloth) :dohh: :rofl:

LOL She know's what's going on. I love that she didn't know what a disposible nappy was.


----------



## WantingABubba

Sam Pearson said:


> Thanks WantingABubba. You do need to dilute the blood or you can kill the plants. I just don't mention to our dinner guests one of the ways we add nitrogen to our thriving garden Haha. We also put our hair from our hair brushes or haircuts into the compost which in turn goes on the veggie garden which in turn feeds us most days so it all seems to be a neat circle that works very nicely.

That's so cool! Well, I just started using a menstrual cup, and it's amazing! Do you use them? I also researched about the plant/blood thing, and wanna do that. Also, ya heard of menstrual art? I've been doing that since yesterday and it's SUPER fun!


----------



## Sam Pearson

WantingABubba said:


> That's so cool! Well, I just started using a menstrual cup, and it's amazing! Do you use them? I also researched about the plant/blood thing, and wanna do that. Also, ya heard of menstrual art? I've been doing that since yesterday and it's SUPER fun!


Yes I do use menstrual cups. I have used a Diva cup and lost it when we moved house so now I have a Lunette which I prefer - it seems easier to pop open. I love them. I still use cloth sometimes as back up with the cup on the first day of my cycle and sometimes on their own and use the soaking water on the plants.

And I do use the blood for artwork some of which is on my back fence.


----------



## WantingABubba

Sam Pearson said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> That's so cool! Well, I just started using a menstrual cup, and it's amazing! Do you use them? I also researched about the plant/blood thing, and wanna do that. Also, ya heard of menstrual art? I've been doing that since yesterday and it's SUPER fun!
> 
> 
> Yes I do use menstrual cups. I have used a Diva cup and lost it when we moved house so now I have a Lunette which I prefer - it seems easier to pop open. I love them. I still use cloth sometimes as back up with the cup on the first day of my cycle and sometimes on their own and use the soaking water on the plants.
> 
> And I do use the blood for artwork some of which is on my back fence.Click to expand...

Omg, you're so f*cking cool. Friending you right now.

I use the Mooncup, by the way. I love it to bits. 

Where are you located? I'm in the UK. Where can I buy cloth pads? I'm going to get some from online, but would like to actually buy some physically too.

*EDIT* - Oh :haha:, we're already friends. Are you TTC, by any chance?


----------



## Sam Pearson

WantingABubba said:


> Omg, you're so f*cking cool. Friending you right now.

LOL, thanks, you're funny. I didn't invent them or anything.

I'm in Australia and make my own cloth pads. I sandwich a layer of flannalette (my side) and a layer of corduroy (on the underwear side) and in between put 2-3 layers of terry toweling from really old towels so they are very absorbent and it makes use of the old towels. I try to reuse pjs for the flanalette side for the abosrbency, too. The corduroy I use with the lines going the short way and this fabric means the pad grips so no need for wings - so long as you use cotton undies they won't slide. You can stack them for heavier days and I have made some extra long ones for night time and thinner ones for lighter days. I colour code them with different colour corduroy so that I now at a glance which one I'm grabbing out of the box. The trick is not to make them wider than you underwear or they bunch up. Also, you do have to be aware and grab the pad along with your undies when going to the loo or the pad can end up in the loo (I've done that more times than I can count and it's never nice having to fish them out again).

I keep two containers by the loo. One with fresh pads and the other an ice cream container (or any container with a lid) with some water and I pop the used pads in there to soak them until laundry day. I don't leave them more than a day or two other wise I'd refresh the water daily. I have a little sign on the soaking container "open at your own risk, menstrual pads soaking within" but if toddlers are visiting I put it up high.

Thanks for friending me. No, not TTC, I'm 47 and have had all the babies I am going to have I reckon although no signs of menopause, not even close, so you never know. We don't use contraception and are only loosely careful not to conceive. OH is 10 years younger and there is always room for babies in our home. I am happy with my lot and have lots of babies in my life and a sweet English staffy who is my fur baby but you never know....I still get clucky.


----------



## WantingABubba

Sam Pearson said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Omg, you're so f*cking cool. Friending you right now.
> 
> LOL, thanks, you're funny. I didn't invent them or anything.
> 
> I'm in Australia and make my own cloth pads. I sandwich a layer of flannalette (my side) and a layer of corduroy (on the underwear side) and in between put 2-3 layers of terry toweling from really old towels so they are very absorbent and it makes use of the old towels. I try to reuse pjs for the flanalette side for the abosrbency, too. The corduroy I use with the lines going the short way and this fabric means the pad grips so no need for wings - so long as you use cotton undies they won't slide. You can stack them for heavier days and I have made some extra long ones for night time and thinner ones for lighter days. I colour code them with different colour corduroy so that I now at a glance which one I'm grabbing out of the box. The trick is not to make them wider than you underwear or they bunch up. Also, you do have to be aware and grab the pad along with your undies when going to the loo or the pad can end up in the loo (I've done that more times than I can count and it's never nice having to fish them out again).
> 
> I keep two containers by the loo. One with fresh pads and the other an ice cream container (or any container with a lid) with some water and I pop the used pads in there to soak them until laundry day. I don't leave them more than a day or two other wise I'd refresh the water daily. I have a little sign on the soaking container "open at your own risk, menstrual pads soaking within" but if toddlers are visiting I put it up high.
> 
> Thanks for friending me. No, not TTC, I'm 47 and have had all the babies I am going to have I reckon although no signs of menopause, not even close, so you never know. We don't use contraception and are only loosely careful not to conceive. OH is 10 years younger and there is always room for babies in our home. I am happy with my lot and have lots of babies in my life and a sweet English staffy who is my fur baby but you never know....I still get clucky.Click to expand...

:haha: I know, but you're cool :thumbup:

And they sound lovely! Care to make/send me some? :blush:

You seem like such a lovely person :hugs: xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

freckleonear said:


> Hubby and I both sleep naked and the children often see us use the bathroom, bathe or get dressed. The children regularly wander around the house naked. We have no plans to change that until they start to show signs that they need some more privacy. I think for children not to see nudity at all and to view your body as something to be ashamed of could be quite damaging in the long run for them.

This is how our house is! I hate clothing, I regularly run around the house naked. LO frequently runs around the house in nothing but a diaper, would let him go naked, but don't want him pooping on the rug! :haha:


----------



## Whisper

Never thought about covering up i always sleep with pyjamas because i get so cold! 

But neither hubby or I cover up around our children, we walk naked from the bathroom to our bedroom to get dressed my daughter often brings toys into the bathroom when one of us is showering and she likes to have a chat. 

I don't think we need to make a big deal out of it, i don't want her to only see the perfectly preened bodies on tv and think she needs to look like that, i want her to understand that isn't the norm and we are all perfect in our own way. 

I don't want her to feel uncomfortable around us and vice versa, but we shall follow their cues if they start being awkward around nakedness then we shall change our routine but i don't think it will happen.


----------



## Sam Pearson

WantingABubba said:


> And they sound lovely! Care to make/send me some? :blush:


For sure I can. I'm making some right now for another Mum I know so I"ve got everything all set up to go. I'll PM you in the morning (it's late here and I'm just hoping into bed with my LO after watching Happy Feet 2 with her. It was a cute movie) :o)


----------



## WantingABubba

Sam Pearson said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> And they sound lovely! Care to make/send me some? :blush:
> 
> 
> For sure I can. I'm making some right now for another Mum I know so I"ve got everything all set up to go. I'll PM you in the morning (it's late here and I'm just hoping into bed with my LO after watching Happy Feet 2 with her. It was a cute movie) :o)Click to expand...

Wow, thank you!

You're the best :hugs:

Looking forward to your PM :thumbup:

xx


----------

